# Cranial Electrotherapy Stimulation



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

My neurofeedback guy just gave me this kit to try.

http://www.alpha-sti...apy-stimulator/

Not sure if I have the balls to try it though.... Not really sure how safe it is or if it will do anything for dp.

Elliott, are any of the things you have similar to this?


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks, helpful answer as expected. I'll probably give it a go. It does seem relatively harmless. What device do you have? Have you experienced any side effects at all? I can't believe how expensive this one is. Not sure how long he is prepared to lend it to me for. How is CES different to tDCS?


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

My best friend who has anxiety has been using the alpha-stim for two weeks in order to stop the racing thoughts at night.

She has the exact same device as on the picture. The settings are on a low frequency (1).

You have to put the clips on your earlobes for at least 30 minutes each day.

When I tried it once, I put the settings on maximum (5) the feeling of dizziness was immediate, so I cut back to (3). No problems afterwards.

I think the manual says to adjust the settings in such a way that the stimulation is comfortable and then one bar lower.

For most people this should be around (2) or (3).

The results for her are good, she sleeps better at night, but it is hard to determine if this is solely the work of the alpha-stim.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

After doing this for 30 minutes twice a day for a week it definitely seems to reduce anxiety and give me a feeling of calm. I think I've also been sleeping more deeply. Though it doesn't seem to have altered my DP symptoms.


----------

